# Swap XTR M975 IS mount front caliper for Post mount



## 02GF74 (3 Jan 2013)

Anyone want to swap IS mount front XTR M975 calliper for a post mount?

From this:



to this:


----------



## Dangermouse (3 Jan 2013)

cant you use an IS to PM adapter...........only a few quid


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Jan 2013)

easier said than done.
I want to use 160 mm disc. Shimano make adapter, quite rare but possible to get hold of, but that will work with 180 mm disc.

KCNC make 3: for 160, 180 and 203 - the 160 should fit my fork/calliper but is red so will clash colourwise. I'll probably get one anyway and just not look in that direction when riding.


----------

